
Why Won't Google Video Just Die? - procyon
http://blog.wired.com/business/2008/07/the-fate-of-goo.html
======
motoko
Probably because the costs of building it are sunk, and it fills nitches in
the online video space that complements YouTube and keeps out competitors.

------
awt
Google video is great. Tons of documentaries.

------
mynameishere
Uh, because it's superior. And:

<http://video.yahoo.com/> <http://video.msn.com/video.aspx?mkt=en-us>

etc

Search engines are simply always going to have video components. It's not
going away ever.

------
artaak
It just target different audience. There is no need for it to be "like
Youtube" or just disappear. It serves completely different purpose as
documentaries (mentioned here), conference talks and etc.

Personally, I find it at least as useful as Youtube if not more.

------
william42
One thing I like about Google Video is that you can download the files.

~~~
quickpost
You can download the files from any of the video sites... it just takes a bit
more effort.

------
aswanson
A better SNR than the others.

------
gojomo
Silly question, Wired. Would you ask why NBC keeps the Sci-Fi Channel alive
under that name, or why Disney/ABC keeps ESPN alive under that name?

It's branding. "Google Video" has a certain meaning to viewers, and "YouTube"
has a different meaning.

Even if they get the same backends, it would make sense to have more serious
and educational videos on "Google Video", while music, entertainment and
amateur videos live on "YouTube".

------
xlnt
The article says youtube vids are capped at 10min, but

<http://youtube.com/watch?v=EsEYpJMYIIw>

30min vid

~~~
froo
I dont want to burst your bubble or sound like a smartass, but just want to
clarify this. That video is 30 minutes long, because it is hosted on one of
the older accounts before the policy was changed - signing up for any new
accounts limits you in the limit and size of the videos you can upload (1gb
and 10mins respectively).

So in this regard the article is correct.

[http://help.youtube.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?answer...](http://help.youtube.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?answer=71673&topic=10527)

Personal note: I suspect Google introduced this policy to ensure that Google
Video is not rendered obsolete.

~~~
staticshock
are you sure that google introduced this limit? as far as i know, youtube had
this limit quite a long time before being acquired.

~~~
hhm
Yes, YouTube had that limit long before the acquisition.

